# Am now an official pumper!



## Casper (Nov 13, 2013)

Two hour appointment with pump dsn this afternoon, and I am now connected and pumping!

I feel 'different' already - not sure why, but relieved, that I'm finally more in control and have a powerful tool to beat the diabetes fairy with. 

Its an Animas vibe, metallic green, and I can't take my hands off it! I'm sure I'll have lots of questions, problems, indecisions, so thank you all in advance


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations!  Hope things go smoothly for you!


----------



## Steff (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations Casper good luck pet x


----------



## Casper (Nov 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Congratulations!  Hope things go smoothly for you!



Thank you! Expecting a rocky road for quite a while though!


----------



## Casper (Nov 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Congratulations Casper good luck pet x



Thank you Steff, all good luck accepted


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to the team!

Hope your transition goes smoothly


----------



## Redkite (Nov 13, 2013)

Exciting isn't it?!!


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2013)

Good stuff Casper. 

A pump is a great bit of technology to help beat the dastardly diabetes fairy with. Hoping it goes nice and smoothly for you.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your new pump and a new start to managing the D, good luck & best wishes


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2013)

Well done YOU !   give it a couple of weeks & you will wounder why you didnt get one years ago


----------



## ingrid (Nov 14, 2013)

Yayyyyy!!!!! What a great feeling, eh?

I have your twin - my Animas Vibe is metallic green too (originally went for a pink one but have had to have this replaced a couple of times & I changed to green cos the pink was not bright fluorescent like I'd hoped but middle-aged rose pink lol). 

Any vibey specific questions, I'll try my best with


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh dear Ingrid - I actually have liked "middle aged rose pink" (as long as it's 'dusky' not 'rosebud') ever since I was about 6 .........

I don't loathe shocking pink as a concept for other people - but defo not for me!

Metallic green sounds v pretty though!

British Racing green or that Peugeot pale one - Crystal Green is it?  Either of them would do me fine!


----------



## VanessaK (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations Casper, was wondering how it went we have the same pump but I think Ingrid sounds like the expert  good luck with it first set change for me today!


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, eventful day! Tested at 3am, 12.6, unfortunately rolled back to sleep, woke at 7.30 at 19.9 with a strange screen on the pump, blue with an egg timer
Stayed high all morning despite doing injections as well as normal bolus, highest got to 21.2, then by lunch was down to 7.9. Disconnected and primed to make sure insulin was flowing, connected and filled cannula, bolused for lunch, and have kept a close eye on climbing levels this afternoon.  Went into basal rate and increased the amount per hour, by now totally confused as to using the ezCarb/ezbolus, as tea calculated as 160g carbs, 6cp for which I would have injected 6 units, but pump telling me 17 units. I know I've gone wrong somewhere, but brain is a bit fuddled. 

Did normal bolus for tea, and will be testing frequently throughout the night. I have appointment with pump dsn tomorrow, which will include first set change, and lots of questions

Hope above makes sense to anyone reading!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi casper 6 cps is 60 carbs 160 carbs is 16cps hence if you bolused for 160 carbs and have 1/10 carb ratio plus a correction = 17 units


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi casper 6 cps is 60 carbs 160 carbs is 16cps hence if you bolused for 160 carbs and have 1/10 carb ratio plus a correction = 17 units



Duh!! I was using the weight of the bun/chips,  160grams in weight, 

I am doing 1/10 ratio, so yes, your calc works out and I am dozy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 14, 2013)

Casper said:


> Duh!! I was using the weight of the bun/chips,  160grams in weight,
> 
> I am doing 1/10 ratio, so yes, your calc works out and I am dozy



No you are not dozy, it's been a long day with a lot to learn and take in, hence the blip.

But you realised what the pump was telling you regarding insulin dosage wasn't right so you took the correct action by giving a normal dose. IE. you are thinking for yourself and being proactive


----------



## Casper (Nov 14, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> No you are not dozy, it's been a long day with a lot to learn and take in, hence the blip.
> 
> But you realised what the pump was telling you regarding insulin dosage wasn't right so you took the correct action by giving a normal dose. IE. you are thinking for yourself and being proactive



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ingrid (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Casper, steep learning curve, innit?! Information overload to begin with along with panic stations at every turn. Sounds like you still had your head screwed on ok to over-ride what the pump suggested, thank goodness  

D'you think you have the ezCarb/ezBG sorted now, as it was just that it was the wrong amount of carb that gave the funny result? I think the screen is mostly self-explanatory though some of them jump around to unexpected places and you have to scroll back up or down to the bit you want, and you have to keep pressing OK before & after just about everything, which takes a bit of getting used to. 

Well done so far, you're still alive 

Btw You only fill the cannula when you change the cannula itself. If you disconnect and prime, you shouldn't fill the cannula when you reconnect cos it's already full.


----------



## ingrid (Nov 15, 2013)

"strange screen on the pump, blue with an egg timer"

??? never had one of those!!!! 

I occasionally get a screen showing a blue rectangle and telling me how much IOB there is...I think it happens when I accidentally press something in the cgm menu (I don't use cgm). I'm jealous - I want an egg timer on my pump!!


----------



## ingrid (Nov 15, 2013)

> Oh dear Ingrid - I actually have liked "middle aged rose pink" (as long as it's 'dusky' not 'rosebud') ever since I was about 6 .........
> 
> I don't loathe shocking pink as a concept for other people - but defo not for me!




 heehee dusky rose pink sounds beautiful (she says, carefully avoiding the age ref)



> Metallic green sounds v pretty though!
> 
> British Racing green or that Peugeot pale one - Crystal Green is it?  Either of them would do me fine!




It's a sort of pale snot green  well, you wanted to know!


----------



## Casper (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, disconnected the pump last night after midnight because it didn't seem to be delivering any insulin into me levels were climbing steadily all evening and at that point I was 25.2, with ketones.  Brain overloaded with checking settings using manual, priming, rewinding cartridge, air bubbles, .......

Think it can only be settings incorrect, the blue screen as mentioned before may have cancelled something the first night as I didn't have pump 'locked' or something to do with the cannula, which I haven't changed.  Seeing pump dsn this afternoon, but until then have reverted to injections, levels are around 7 - 8 at the moment!

Bit scared when at 25 with ketones!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 15, 2013)

Casper said:


> Well, disconnected the pump last night after midnight because it didn't seem to be delivering any insulin into me levels were climbing steadily all evening and at that point I was 25.2, with ketones.  Brain overloaded with checking settings using manual, priming, rewinding cartridge, air bubbles, .......
> 
> Think it can only be settings incorrect, the blue screen as mentioned before may have cancelled something the first night as I didn't have pump 'locked' or something to do with the cannula, which I haven't changed.  Seeing pump dsn this afternoon, but until then have reverted to injections, levels are around 7 - 8 at the moment!
> 
> Bit scared when at 25 with ketones!



Casper can you go into alarm setting and see if you have any alarms showing? This will be a start in figuring out what is wrong also go into advanced settings and scroll through until you find maximum delivery and make sure that's not set to low for your needs and thus the pump is stopping delivery.

Ps pump locked is a child safety device with stops little fingers pressing buttons and delivering insulin. It doesn't stop the pump working.


----------



## Casper (Nov 15, 2013)

kinked cannula. When removed this afternoon, it was bent into a 'L' shape, so it wouldn't be delivering any insulin 

At least I know what the problem was, so relief there, plus pump dsn was very encouraging, stressing that I had followed the correct procedure by reverting to injections and disconnecting. I had thought it might have been cannula, purely as a matter of elimination, but thought to wait for dsn meeting. 

So I'm up and running (again)


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2013)

Pleased u got it sorted Casper.  The first few weeks are a baby bit stressful but it will be worth it


----------



## ypauly (Nov 17, 2013)

We have just got back from your neck of the wood Casper, congratulations on the pump.


----------



## ingrid (Nov 18, 2013)

Casper said:


> kinked cannula. When removed this afternoon, it was bent into a 'L' shape, so it wouldn't be delivering any insulin
> 
> At least I know what the problem was, so relief there, plus pump dsn was very encouraging, stressing that I had followed the correct procedure by reverting to injections and disconnecting. I had thought it might have been cannula, purely as a matter of elimination, but thought to wait for dsn meeting.
> 
> So I'm up and running (again)



Nooooo!!!! Are you using Inset IIs? Altho I've changed to other sets now for several reasons, I never had failed sets with Inset IIs. I know some people do though. Was this one inserted during your setup appointment under guidance & do you know why it kinked? Are you very lean or muscular or active cos you might be better with angled or metal sets..  What a big boooo to have your first ever set fail! Not fair. Still, it can only get better


----------

